# tangs tangs tangs



## ksicard (Aug 4, 2008)

I instantly fell in love with my tangs and i have 1 blue tang and a yellow tang i was wondering how would 3 yellow tangs and 3 blue tangs get along because i think it would be neat if they all swam together i have a 175g tank and my 300g is being setup curently sitting in my garage. its kinda funny my door isnt wide enough to get in lol.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

not well, Tangs in captivity are known for conspecific aggression.


----------

